# Dumb MAC question



## incredichele (Apr 1, 2009)

With these hard times, I'm trying to use my stuff to the last drop. I have the Studio Fix Fluid foundation in the glass bottle.

When you are at the end of the bottle and no more foundation comes out easily, how do you get those last lil' bits out?

I'm almost thinking of breaking the bottle and putting in to a new container or?????????

Am I just being extremely cheap ?

Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 1, 2009)

I always used to put the bottle upside down, so that all the foundation is at the neck of the bottle.

But if this is too messy, just leave it uncapped, and upside down in a small jar so that all the foundation ends up in the neck of the bottle, then slowly pick up the SFF bottle so that the foundation drains into the small jar.


----------



## fawp (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Agreed.

Do not break the bottle! Small shards of glass will get in your foundation and they could cut your hands and face.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 1, 2009)

i would def not break the bottle... glass in there would be really bad.

i know that some youtube chanels have people that put there lip gloss in slightly warm water to get it to melt off the sides, you could try doing this with it and than turning it upside down so it will drip out

and no, you are not cheap, i like to get the last bit out of my makeup to, when i run low on my foundation i am planing on cutting the tube open to scrape out the last bit


----------



## nursie (Apr 1, 2009)

109 brush (or another brand that is shaped similarly) will fit inside the opening of the bottle to dabble up the last drops of foundation


----------



## incredichele (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you guys SO much! Such great Ideas!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitely don't break that bottle!!! That is MAC currency (B2M program), plus very dangerous.


----------

